# APR Stage2 1/4 mile times



## RX-1 (Apr 30, 2007)

Spent a few hours at the strip today. I am running a custom 3" downpipe w/200 cell cat and stage 2 APR tuning. I also have a DSG trans with the launch control flash. I of coarse expected a little better.
It sure does feel like a 13 second car on the street.
Best time was 14.315 @ 96.88 mph, 60 ft was 2.186
Sound about right???? I was not real impressed with my launch control at the strip. It is very slow to react on the tree. I had to leave on the second bulb. It also didn't want to work most of the time in the lights after doing a small burnout to clean the tires. I have ran into this before on the street, if i use it once the next time it won't work.
I have to shift back into N or let off the gas severall times before it will free rev like designed. Can't have this kinda BS in the lights at the strip. Cost me a couple of races today








Joe


----------



## RX-1 (Apr 30, 2007)

*Re: APR Stage2 1/4 mile times (RX-1)*

I forgot to mention the worst part. the friend i went with raced his tow truck for our circle track car. It's a 06 4 Door 4X4 loaded Duramax. It has a simple programer and a 5" exhaust, that's it. He kicked my butt
14.18 @ 95 MPH with a 1.7 60ft time. He went on the win the class.
I made it down to the final 4, i got tattoo'd on the tree by a 515.
5 tenths tree by the way.


----------



## snowboardegn (May 4, 2003)

*Re: APR Stage2 1/4 mile times (RX-1)*

I have stage 2 and went to the track yesterday. My best time was a [email protected], that's exactly what I ran when i was stock. I'm thinking I have a blown diverter valve.


----------



## NEW2B (Dec 1, 2006)

*Re: APR Stage2 1/4 mile times (RX-1)*

you should be able to do much better . i ran a 14.3 with my automatic passat


----------



## DubDriver17 (Feb 29, 2004)

*Re: APR Stage2 1/4 mile times (NEW2B)*

I ran a 14.1 @99 with my stage 2 beta.


----------



## RX-1 (Apr 30, 2007)

Any thoughts on the DSG ????


----------



## Branman (Oct 6, 2004)

on apr beta file on my 06 i ran a [email protected] ghl TBE, intake, clutch/flywheel


----------



## RX-1 (Apr 30, 2007)

*Re: (Branman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Branman* »_on apr beta file on my 06 i ran a [email protected] ghl TBE, intake, clutch/flywheel

Dude your bumming me out.







The beta file is no longer available. The replacment is going to be done last month








I had to go with the std stage 2 file.
Joe


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

*Re: (Branman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Branman* »_on apr beta file on my 06 i ran a [email protected] ghl TBE, intake, clutch/flywheel

Wow . . . that is a nice improvement over your old 13.9 time. Congrats!
What clutch / flywheel setup do you have? Considering dropping in a peloquin over the winter . . .
Dave


----------



## rracerguy717 (Apr 8, 2003)

*Re: (crew219)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crew219* »_

What clutch / flywheel setup do you have? Considering dropping in a peloquin over the winter . . .
Dave
 
I went with a Spec STAGE 3+ with 14lb steel flywheel and a peloguin and its a sweet set up . Dave Stop by @ Waterfest and listen to the ZERO flywheel chatter







.
Mike P from Tyrolsport did a great job with installing the diff in the tranny and i did the rest of the install.







Bob.G


----------



## prodigymb (Mar 9, 2004)

thats a pretty bad time with that 60" stg2 should be in 13s
i ran a 14.00 @101 with a 2.26 60'


----------



## x9t (Sep 19, 2005)

I have never been to the track, but i thought different tracks/ locations will affect your 1/4 mile time.. so isnt it kinda of difficult to see whos car is faster or what some one should be hitting? Or is it close enough to be correct?
JT


----------



## rracerguy717 (Apr 8, 2003)

*Re: (x9t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x9t* »_I have never been to the track, but i thought different tracks/ locations will affect your 1/4 mile time.. so isnt it kinda of difficult to see whos car is faster or what some one should be hitting? Or is it close enough to be correct?
JT

The best way to gauge power and performance is TRAP SPEED , e.t. can vary from track to track like your saying .







Bob.G


----------



## RX-1 (Apr 30, 2007)

*Re: (prodigymb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *prodigymb* »_thats a pretty bad time with that 60" stg2 should be in 13s
i ran a 14.00 @101 with a 2.26 60'

That's what i thought. I do still have the stock intake. 
Keep the times coming. 
No comment from the DSG cars about launch control?????


----------



## prodigymb (Mar 9, 2004)

there was a dude that ran a 13.8x with a stage 2 dsg. like bob said the issue here is the low trap you are getting for some reason..... when i went to the track i trapped as high as 102. my launches need practice thus my 2.25 60's , and i dont like launching hard cuz i rock 19"s with very low profile tires


----------



## NoRegrets78 (Jul 6, 2006)

Track times can and will vary depending on altitude, temp and humidity and track conditions.
I could run consistent 13's at one track and never get under a 14.2 at another.
Its kind of like dynos. Try to get similar condition runs and before and after numbers to see what the impact of the changes you made were.


----------



## prodigymb (Mar 9, 2004)

elevation http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
auborn hills is 900+ ft above sea level englishtown which is where i ran is 70 ft above sea level.


----------



## GTIcodez (Apr 5, 2007)

well it doesnt seem like you are doing LC right, just turn ESP off and put car in manual or S, if it wont rev let go off break and press again no need for that other stuff
I did 13.8 with APR stage I using lunch control, S4 in next lane did 13.9








and yes weather conditions as well as track do affect time
in morning I did 13.8 that same afternoon it got hot and I did 14.1 all day heat is a killer for 2.0fsi


----------



## gtidylank (Mar 14, 2007)

that low trap speed sounds notorious to a blown pcv/dv combo
pull off the dv and see if it's torn, if you have oil all over it too you probably have a bad pcv as well.
fyi, the bad pcv made the difference of being pulled on by a mildly built gsr hatchback and pulling on sti from 60ish
if you're seeing boost drop off before 5000 rpm (or somewhere close to that then there is definitely a problem)


----------



## sasha18T (Aug 12, 2002)

*Re: (gtidylank)*

Your trap should be close to 100mph or more. I run pretty consistent 13.9's...I need better tires for some mid 13's. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Ran in 85 degree, sunny weather. Pretty humid also. Probably near sea level.


_Modified by sasha18T at 10:46 AM 7-17-2007_


----------



## RX-1 (Apr 30, 2007)

*Re: (sasha18T)*

I dealer just did the PCV when they did the launch control update.
So to reset the launch control all i need to do is let off the brake????
I think i tried that when i put it in neutral after i was already staged and discovered it wouldn't rev. 
I may have found my trap speed problem. I just got the stage 2 flash done and never checked to see where it was set. I checked yesterday.
It was on the 91 octane setting.







What a dumb a$$ i am. It's on 93 now. No 100 octane available for stage 2 yet.
I will check the DV also. I hate to admit it but i don't have a boost gauge installed yet. Too many project, not enough time. 
Thanks for all the advice.
Joe


----------



## M3toGLI (Apr 17, 2006)

*Re: APR Stage2 1/4 mile times (RX-1)*

What people need to mention with their times is either the track where it was run or the elevation. The temp is also good to know. For example, we can't compare times done at LACR in California to the really fast tracks back east.
Your times could be very good for the track that you ran.

_Quote, originally posted by *RX-1* »_Spent a few hours at the strip today. I am running a custom 3" downpipe w/200 cell cat and stage 2 APR tuning. I also have a DSG trans with the launch control flash. I of coarse expected a little better.
It sure does feel like a 13 second car on the street.
Best time was 14.315 @ 96.88 mph, 60 ft was 2.186
Sound about right???? I was not real impressed with my launch control at the strip. It is very slow to react on the tree. I had to leave on the second bulb. It also didn't want to work most of the time in the lights after doing a small burnout to clean the tires. I have ran into this before on the street, if i use it once the next time it won't work.
I have to shift back into N or let off the gas severall times before it will free rev like designed. Can't have this kinda BS in the lights at the strip. Cost me a couple of races today








Joe


----------



## sasha18T (Aug 12, 2002)

*Re: APR Stage2 1/4 mile times (M3toGLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *M3toGLI* »_What people need to mention with their times is either the track where it was run or the elevation. The temp is also good to know. For example, we can't compare times done at LACR in California to the really fast tracks back east.
Your times could be very good for the track that you ran.


I added the temps to mine http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## M3toGLI (Apr 17, 2006)

*Re: APR Stage2 1/4 mile times (sasha18T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sasha18T* »_
I added the temps to mine http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Yep, I would die for a sea level track over here. The closest track to sea level is in Sacramento, and that's 7 hours away.


----------



## snowboardegn (May 4, 2003)

*Re: APR Stage2 1/4 mile times (sasha18T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sasha18T* »_
I added the temps to mine http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I see you're from Chicago, I was just curious which track you were at? I went to Byron last weekend and had terrible times, but I'm pretty sure I have a DV issue, at least I hope that's all it is.


----------



## sasha18T (Aug 12, 2002)

*Re: APR Stage2 1/4 mile times (snowboardegn)*

great lakes dragaway


----------



## RX-1 (Apr 30, 2007)

Mid 70's for temp, low humidity, partly sunny. Perfect day for racing. no excuses that day.
I'll go back soon and retry with the program set to 93 octane.


----------



## adam_richard (Oct 17, 2006)

*Re: (RX-1)*

how can you tell if you have a DV problem. I feel like my car is dragging @$$ since I bought it. I live in Colorado and it's been pushing 90 pretty consistantly since may every single day.


----------



## LeBlanc. (Jul 15, 2003)

*Re: (adam_richard)*


_Quote, originally posted by *adam_richard* »_how can you tell if you have a DV problem. I feel like my car is dragging @$$ since I bought it. I live in Colorado and it's been pushing 90 pretty consistantly since may every single day.

what's the elevation in your area?


----------



## Type S (May 5, 2004)

*Re: (DirtyDisco.)*

14.1 @ 102 with a horrendous 2.45 and 2.52 60ft. i need launch control and drag radials.


----------

